
An 11-year-old Star Wars fan got a R2-D2 bionic arm - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_cd51da7b27608cbfe7fa1b636245c237
======
brodouevencode
The full experience with a video: [https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/03/us/star-
wars-bionic-arm-mark-...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/03/us/star-wars-bionic-
arm-mark-hamill-trnd/index.html)

